# Monsanto Over Riding Government Again...Petition



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

Monsanto is pushing a bill to be signed into law next week to ensure they have no legal obligations (BLANKET IMMUNITY)for any health issues that their products (GMO) may cause in the USA.

With the new 'Monsanto Protection Act', our USDA would be unable to act against any and all new GMO crops

Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/new-monsa...santo-power-over-us-government/#ixzz2Nqo63bMI

If you would like to act...please sign the petition mentioned in the article.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Up until now I was having a pretty good day!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

It is done.

http://www.opednews.com/articles/Monsanto-Protection-Act-by-Stephen-Lendman-130402-987.html


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

At a nearby Ag College, Monsanto has given so much money and had their ass kissed so much that as people are graduating I am pretty sure it says Monsanto University on their cap, gowns and diplomas. So all of these future farmers and ranchers are essentially being "educated" the Monsanto way, like it or not. I suspect that it the same at Ag Colleges everywhere. Scary.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Monsanto GMO corn killing bees

http://www.naturalnews.com/036010_Poland_Monsanto_GM_corn.html

What do you think they are doing to us!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

RevWC said:


> It is done.
> 
> http://www.opednews.com/articles/Monsanto-Protection-Act-by-Stephen-Lendman-130402-987.html


Well that is just GRAND!

I guess we will have to fall back to ... "Eat what you grow and grow what you eat!" (And tell Monsanto to go to :ignore


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

RevWC said:


> It is done.
> 
> http://www.opednews.com/articles/Monsanto-Protection-Act-by-Stephen-Lendman-130402-987.html


Jumpin' Jehoshaphat, how can anything written in this article be assumed to be accurate when he starts off the article by writing this:
_All GMO foods and ingredients are hazardous to human health._​
Natural "corn" versus GMO corn, or as we know it, corn. Yup, eat some corn and prepare to die.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Monsanto brought us agent orange and everything is fine...not...You eat the f**king corn..I'll pass.

http://www.cheeseslave.com/monsantos-agent-orange-still-poisoning-children-in-vietnam/


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Monsanto brought us agent orange and everything is fine...not...You eat the f**king corn..I'll pass.


Remington makes firearms, therefore they are responsible for all the murders committed by their firearms. Right?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> Remington makes firearms, therefore they are responsible for all the murders committed by their firearms. Right?


So poison versus guns? interesting..enjoy your corn...


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

RevWC said:


> You eat the f**king corn..I'll pass.


You don't eat corn? How about tomatoes?

Tomatoes from before mankind started monkeying around with their genetics:










Do you own a dog? If so, why not the real deal, a wolf, instead of a genetically modified organism?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> You don't eat corn? How about tomatoes?
> 
> Tomatoes from before mankind started monkeying around with their genetics:
> 
> ...


I'm not going to get into this squabble again....

Do you have any idea where someone could get seeds for those "original" tomato plants?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Do you have any idea where someone could get seeds for those "original" tomato plants?


Actually I do, but it might not be quite as easy as ordering from a seed catalog. See here:

In fact he is the director of the prestigious* C.M. Rick Tomato Genetics Resource Center at the University of California, Davis, the world's foremost repository of wild tomato plants and their seeds.* The Center houses a collection of tough, versatile organisms that have evolved disease resistance and tolerance to extreme environmental conditions-genetic traits that researchers can incorporate into cultivated tomatoes, a feeble, inbred lot that, like some royal families in the Middle Ages and certain dog breeds that have become too popular, need all the genetic help they can get. *The Center acts like a lending library, nurturing and preserving its 3,600-specimen collection but also making it readily available to scholars and plant breeders worldwide who want to "check out" seeds for their own experiments.* "If it wasn't for the genes of these wild species, you wouldn't be able to grow tomatoes in a lot of areas," explains Chetelat. "I don't think there is a cultivated plant for which the wild relatives have been more critical." . . . . . . .

Overcome by all this tomato diversity, I plucked a yellowish-green fruit from a plant Chetelat identified as S. arcanum. I squeezed it, and a slimy green substance containing dozens of seeds no bigger than pinheads squirted into my palm. I slurped it. *The first sensation to assault my mouth was the distinct taste of soap, followed immediately by a dry, burning bitterness that lasted &#8230; and lasted. Could this inedible fruit really be a close relative of a plant central to culinary cultures around the world?* The zesty yet sweet base of countless soups, sauces, salsas, and condiments? A treat savored unadorned and out of hand on a warm midsummer afternoon, by far the United States' most popular garden crop, according to a Harris poll conducted in January 2009 for the National Gardening Association?​
If you're more interested in a seed catalog route, then there are these folks.

You might want to search for _Solanum pimpinellifolium_ as a variety to start experimenting with. Here is a link to get you started.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I just read about a study in which they tested the round-up ready corn. It caused a lot of issues with the rats they tested it on. To the point that it honestly scared me.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> You don't eat corn? How about tomatoes?
> 
> Tomatoes from before mankind started monkeying around with their genetics:
> 
> Do you own a dog? If so, why not the real deal, a wolf, instead of a genetically modified organism?


Bobb please tell me you're joking!! There is a massive difference between cultivating & breeding veggies for more desireable traits (taste, size, crop yield...) and injecting genes which have no place in food. The genes they inject (from insects and other sources) are designed to kill pests without spraying. The problem is that those genes damage and kill everything and anything that eats it. Please don't show a link for a caveman tomatoe and say that GMO is good. There is no way in hell that the genes of insects would enter veggies thru crop breeding. Please inform yourself before posting nonsense!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I appreciate the info, will check it out and let you know what I come up with on it.



Bobbb said:


> Actually I do, but it might not be quite as easy as ordering from a seed catalog. See here:
> 
> In fact he is the director of the prestigious* C.M. Rick Tomato Genetics Resource Center at the University of California, Davis, the world's foremost repository of wild tomato plants and their seeds.* The Center houses a collection of tough, versatile organisms that have evolved disease resistance and tolerance to extreme environmental conditions-genetic traits that researchers can incorporate into cultivated tomatoes, a feeble, inbred lot that, like some royal families in the Middle Ages and certain dog breeds that have become too popular, need all the genetic help they can get. *The Center acts like a lending library, nurturing and preserving its 3,600-specimen collection but also making it readily available to scholars and plant breeders worldwide who want to "check out" seeds for their own experiments.* "If it wasn't for the genes of these wild species, you wouldn't be able to grow tomatoes in a lot of areas," explains Chetelat. "I don't think there is a cultivated plant for which the wild relatives have been more critical." . . . . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Bobb please tell me you're joking!!


Nope, not joking at all.



> There is a massive difference between cultivating & breeding veggies for more desireable traits (taste, size, crop yield...)


No difference at all. Domestication of wild plants involves modifying the genetic structure of the plant, in other words, GMO. You saying that there is a massive difference is simply a normative statement. It's like saying "women should be seen but not heard" - it's a values statement from you but it's not any sort of objective standard.



> and injecting genes which have no place in food.


Who are you to say what genes have no place in food? This is a statement that likely resorts to the naturalistic fallacy - everything in nature is good and nature produces things that should be as they are, you know, like smallpox is good, polio is good, oil buried in the ground is good but oil pumped to the surface is bad, trees in the forest are good but trees turned into lumber are bad, etc.



> The genes they inject (from insects and other sources) are designed to kill pests without spraying.


The genetic modifications take many forms, such as:

This tomato in a pilot test* significantly extended the life span of cancer-susceptible mice that were fed the new tomatoes compared to mice that were fed normal tomatoes.* The team of scientists have taken genes from the snapdragon plant, inserted them into the tomato plants, and heave created purple tomatoes which are high in anthocyanin.* These pigments occur naturally at high levels in berry fruits such as the blackberry, cranberry and blueberry. These are more commonly known as antioxidants and they protect against some cancers, cardiovascular disease, age-related degenerative diseases, diabetes, obesity and other illnesses.* The truth is most people who develop these illnesses *don't eat enough fruit*. Certain fruits have chemical which can protect the body against cancer, cardiovascular disorders, and other degenerative diseases. European scientists report that they have made a purple tomato that significantly extended the life span of cancer-prone mice.

Anthocyanin has high antioxidant activity and it also modulates cellular signaling pathways in ways that promote health. *The researchers chose to enhance tomatoes because they are a popular food crop and can be easily incorporated into a variety of meals. Modifying tomatoes initially improved skin.[41]Incorporating a higher dosage of anthocyanin into the tomato could change results of its effects on humans quite significantly.* Researchers did this by engineering tomatoes to express two genes that normally promote the biosynthesis of anthocyanin in snapdragons (the Delila and Rosea1 genes).[42] The engineered tomatoes contained anthocyanin throughout the entire fruit at levels comparable to blueberries and blackberries (2.83 mg of anthocyanins per gram of tomato).[43] Anthocyanins are chemicals called flavonoids which clean up potentially harmful oxygen molecules in the body.[44] Although they are produced naturally by tomato plants, they are normally found only in the leaves.

As a result of anthocyanin, the tomatoes become purple at its last stage of the ripening process. The newly inserted genes were passed on to future generations of tomatoes, lasting through five generations as of the time the paper was prepared.* Mice lacking p53 develop a variety of cancers at an early age and have an average life span of 142 days, and they live a maximum of 211 days.[45] A diet consisting of modified purple tomatoes extended the life span of these mice to an average 182.2 days; some mice lived up to 260 days. *Regular tomatoes had no effect on the average life span.​


> The problem is that those genes damage and kill everything and anything that eats it.


You, if I recall correctly, know a lot about guns. What do you do when you're confronted by some leftist who gets all frothy screaming that guns kill people and should be banned? Well, as someone who knows a lot about genetics let me say that you appear to be the counterpart to the gun-banning leftist when it comes to your knowledge about genetics.



> There is no way in hell that the genes of insects would enter veggies thru crop breeding. Please inform yourself before posting nonsense!


Why not? What is the mechanism in plants which prevents this from happening when it happens in the reverse:

Aphids have evolved a unique ability to create their own carotene, a pigment thought to be made only by plants, by stealing the relevant genes.

Researchers at the University of Arizona conducted a genetic study of the pea aphid and found the insects make their own carotenoids, nutrients that give plants a red-orange colour. . . .

"By recognizing the horizontal transfer of nutritionally important carotenoid genes, Nancy Moran and her colleagues are the first to discover that gene transfer can occur between very distantly related groups of higher, multi-cellular organisms such as fungi and insects," said Matt Kane of the National Science Foundation.​
OR:

Genome biologist Cédric Feschotte and postdoctoral researchers Clément Gilbert and Sarah Schaack found evidence of *horizontal transfer of transposon from a South American blood-sucking bug and a pond snail to their hosts. A transposon is a segment of DNA that can replicate itself and move around to different positions within the genome. Transposons can cause mutations, change the amount of DNA in the cell and dramatically influence the structure and function of the genomes where they reside.
*
"Since these bugs frequently feed on humans, it is conceivable that bugs and humans may have exchanged DNA through the mechanism we uncovered. Detecting recent transfers to humans would require examining people that have been exposed to the bugs for thousands of years, such as native South American populations," Feschotte said.

Data on the insect and the snail provide strong evidence for the previously hypothesized role of host-parasite interactions in facilitating horizontal transfer of genetic material. Additionally, the large amount of DNA generated by the horizontally transferred transposons supports the idea that the exchange of genetic material between hosts and parasites influences their genomic evolution.​


----------

